# Chirping Noise at around 40 kph



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is it the infamous "label (ID) tags" _buzzing_ in the air? Check the Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) listing for PI#0336: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...nical-service-bulletins-tsb-lite-version.html


----------



## CruzinNewf (Sep 19, 2011)

The sound is more of a constant chirp that gets faster and slower depending on your speed. Almost like it makes the sound as the tire makes a rotation. The sound is almost like a rock stuck in your tire but a lot higher pitch. I will check on the tags if i can and see if that is the problem though


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a noise like this that turned out to be the wheel cover on my base model LS. I could hear it most clearly at low speeds and verified by taking the wheel cover off and going for a drive. I switched the wheel covers around between LF and RR and now I can't hear it anymore.


----------

